# New ferry service to Norway launching in April



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a joint effort between investors from England and Norway to resume a route that had been going for 130 years when it suddenly closed down in 2008.

Or "Now it englandsbåt again" as google translates:
Google translation of bt.no article

*It starts with two weekly sailings between Bergen, Stavanger and Newcastle in the spring and increased to three weekly sailings during the summer season.

- It is a very good cruise ferry that will give passengers a great experience, says Peter Iles in Norwegian Seaways*

_The ferry inserted is 200 feet long and weighs 27,000 tons. It will, among other things, have a spa, bars, discos and a casino, and be painted in the new company's white and light blue color._


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Christine. We loved Norway so much but for us in York its an 1100 mile drive to Skagen to get the Ferry to Oslo so an 80 mile drive to Newcastle to arrive in Stavanger sounds fantastic - a saving of over 2000 miles. 

Is there any estimate as to the cost of the Ferry, we were only just getting into motorhoming in 2008 so don't recall first hand what it might have been.

All the best.

Adam


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Newcastle-Bergen was a decent trip, we did that back in the late 1980's when Fred Olden Line used to run the service.

We sailed on the 'Black Prince', renamed for the ferry service as the 'Venus'  

Memorable for the awful crossing we had! No fault of the ship, just bad weather.

I was looking at this crossing earlier today in a Land Rover magazine, I think it was DFDS that pulled the service? Was a popular trip for 4X4 owners, driving up to the Arctic Circle in the summer.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Link to the story in English:

http://theforeigner.no/pages/news/new-norway-uk-ferry-link-move-underway/

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Christine.

We visited Norway June/July 2008 in the motorhome, we were lucky as we used that route just before it was stopped.

We had plans to go back to Greece next year but after this news we are now seriously thinking about this as an alternative as Norway is such a magical country and very motorhome friendly.

Thanks again for the heads up and please keep us informed of any updates.

Pete


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Addie said:


> Is there any estimate as to the cost of the Ferry, we were only just getting into motorhoming in 2008 so don't recall first hand what it might have been.


Sorry - I haven't read anything about that. But it must for sure be cheaper than the current route with two ferries via Denmark!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think they will try and get some tourism subsidies from the Norwegan Govt, if you read that article I linked to, they reckon to have lost a huge amount of tourist revenue since the ferry stopped.

It's an overnight trip anyway, but sailing up that fjord in the morning is very nice indeed.

Driving across country is pretty special as well, lots of ferries on the main route to Oslo to cross the fjords. We drove a new chassis-cab to Stockholm, we had to go this way as there was a finished generator ready to collect and Gothenburg port was strike-bound.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Great news if it comes off.

Made the trip a few times in our minibus and by motorhome in winter.

We first stayed at Klövvika Lake Tyrifjorden. Where Utøya island is.

At the time there were two operators; DFDS and Fjordline. Fjordline sold out to DFDS. They as stated shut the route. The claim at the time was that cheap flights led to too many losses.

With a bit of luck, flights now being more expensive and more people prefer non fly cruises, fingers crossed.

TM


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

SWMBO has often asked about going to Norway. she was thinking of a sail up the fjords, where I was thinking more of by motorcycle but this would make me more likely to consider a trip by motorhome. Let's hope for some prices before I sort out the 2014 itinerary elsewhere.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Made the trip a couple of times with Fjordline/DFDS. Before I knew what a motorhome was.



teemyob said:


> With a bit of luck, flights now being more expensive and more people prefer non fly cruises, fingers crossed.
> 
> TM


I don't mind flying either as long as I can bring my MH.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What about dogs

Can they cross

And under what conditions ??!

I'd love to visit Norway

Aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not know Aldra. Hopefully they will get a website up soon with more information.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is great news if it comes about. I note the story was published over a year ago. Is there any latest news as to whether it will happen?

peedee


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Latest I have found is October 2013 at the end of this thread:

http://www.newcastlecruises.com/plans-to-re-open-newcastle-to-norway-ferry-route/#comment-292

Text of the last post below.

There's a picture of the ship there as well.

Looks like 2014 is a possible, and a lot of expectation.

Peter

"Carl Enwinson says: 
October 17, 2013 at 11:35 am

Latest news:

2/3 of all money needed is on board.
That's 3 million pounds still missing, and the total cost is about 9 millions.
Norwegian Seaways have now gathered 6 millions, and they have a meeting now in Stavanger today, in about 30 minutes from now (14:00/2:00 Norwegian Time).

They will discuss every detail on the vessel which is going to be used, and they will put on display the suggestions of the time tables for the routes. Finally there is some progress here. To see a picture of the ferry planned for use, click the link:

http://www.stp-norway.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=46966&mode=view"


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The story I linked to in the first post is from yesterday. And the news is from some conference where Peter Iles from Norwegian Seaways participated and gave a talk about launching the ferry service in April.

But it is early days yet and they haven't even got a website where you can book. So I'm crossing my fingers but not holding my breath. :wink: 

I wonder if the similar name could hint at DFDS Seaways beeing part of this?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

This link says a bit more:

http://www.newcastlecruises.com/plans-to-re-open-newcastle-to-norway-ferry-route/

Scroll down to the last of the comments to see the latest (Oct 17th) info from the organiser.

Colin


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Colin. I paste the comment in here:

*Carl Enwinson says: 
October 17, 2013 at 11:35 am

Latest news:

2/3 of all money needed is on board.
That's 3 million pounds still missing, and the total cost is about 9 millions.
Norwegian Seaways have now gathered 6 millions, and they have a meeting now in Stavanger today, in about 30 minutes from now (14:00/2:00 Norwegian Time).

They will discuss every detail on the vessel which is going to be used, and they will put on display the suggestions of the time tables for the routes. Finally there is some progress here. To see a picture of the ferry planned for use, click the link:

http://www.stp-norway.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=46966&mode=view*


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

More info on the ship they plan to use from boarding.no

*Norwegian Seaways say they have found a ship that can withstand the harsh winter storms in the North Sea and have enough space in the high season. The company also promises entertainment on board, a spa facilities, as well as bars, discos and a casino.

The ship in question shall be experiencing what boarding.no the 212 meters long and 25 meters wide Zeus Palace from the Italian Grimaldi Lines.










Zeus Palace has 500 staterooms accommodate 1300 passengers and 1000 cars and 2000 load meter. Four Wärtsilä diesel engines with an overall performance of over 50,000 kilowatt get the long and slender hull up to a top speed of almost 30 knots (some sources say 28 other 31). In Norwegian Seaways route should be planned at an economic cruising speed of 20 knots.*

But they may have some internal communication issues:

*Peter Iles announced the initiation of England operating in April 2014. Others - including the company's chairman and Bergen tourism director, told ba.no that work to establish the route goes ahead and they hope that it will start during 2014.*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That ship used to do the Italy - Greece route with Minoan Lines (owned by Grimaldi?).

I only knew that as I've travelled with Minoan a few times and most of their ships are named with a 'Palace' suffix.

>Zeus Palace<

Maybe she will be renamed for this route?

Pete


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A Bergen newspaper  has been talking to board members who belive someone must have been smoking something...

*On Thursday afternoon reported several media that Norwegian Seaway would start a ferry service between Bergen, Stavanger and Newcastle. Startup was thought in April next year.

The plan was to start with two weekly sailings and step up during the summer up to three weekly trips. The new ferry plans were presented at the Logistics Day in Sandnes Thursday.

- Norway is a wonderful destination for Brits. We will cooperate with the Norwegian tourism authorities to extend the season. We aim to launch Norway as a destination for skiers. In the other direction, there are many fascinating destinations in northeastern England, said CFO Peter Iles in Norwegian Seaways based in Essex to NRK Rogaland.

DOES NOT START UP IN APRIL

After the issue came out, Chairman of Norwegian Seaways reacted immideately. - We will not start up in April 2014. It is unclear whether we start up in 2014 says chairman Runshaug to BA Friday.
*


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Shame is it not, they are only around 3 MILLION £'s short. Drop in the ocean really if you will pardon the pun.

More info here

TM


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update - I'll edit the threads title to include a "maybe".


Unless Nuke has got some website millions to invest in Seaways stock. 8)


PS! Why are you not allowed to edit spelling mistakes immidiately? Have to wait 5 minutes??


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christine600 said:


> Thanks for the update - I'll edit the threads title to include a "maybe".


Would if I could, but:



> You are only allowed to edit your post within the first 60 minute(s) of it being submitted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe we should ask for lottery funding!

Never had any of that. :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent idea - £3 and you can win a free crossing in the premium suite. only one million lottery tickets to sell.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*



Christine600 said:


> Excellent idea - £3 and you can win a free crossing in the premium suite. only one million lottery tickets to sell.


Well DFDS who made a botch of running the last service, only to take over Nofolkline must carry a few million Passengers each year.

A pound on Every Passenger and Freight from...

And I quote....

"With ferries to France (Dover to Calais & Dover to Dunkirk, Newhaven to Dieppe and Portsmouth Le Havre), ferries to Holland (Newcastle to Amsterdam), and ferries to Denmark (Harwich to Esbjerg) DFDS Seaways is the World's leading ferry operator."

Not forgetting their other 3 Scandinavian routes. And their other HUGE European Operations shown in the image, surely they could do something.

But that is big business for you.

TM


----------



## RAiNdrOp (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## RAiNdrOp (Nov 26, 2013)

There is still some funding left.
Norwegian Seaways are holding a meeting in Aberdeen, on Thursday.

At the Douglas Hotel.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Book here


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ceejayt said:


> Book here


You can't book Newcastle - Norway.

It does not exist (yet)

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*info*



RAiNdrOp said:


> There is still some funding left.
> Norwegian Seaways are holding a meeting in Aberdeen, on Thursday.
> 
> At the Douglas Hotel.


Info Here< Click me

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We did the crossing quite a few years back when we did Norway, not in a motor home but in our Diahatsu Fourtrack camping all the way to the very top of Norway, I planned to do my most Northerly dive.

Great adventure long before sat navs, we got lost at one point and only figured it out by the signs being in Russian :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Defiantly go back in the van, unmettaled roads or not, should be interesting going on the ferry's and unlit tunnels..

We went in June so it was very hot and it was light 24 hours, still snow everywhere further North, we have a photo of Sandra straddling the Arctic circle she had her shorts and flip flops on and there was still snow everywhere.. Bloody mosquito's were troublesome though..

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We did the crossing quite a few years back when we did Norway, not in a motor home but in our Diahatsu Fourtrack camping all the way to the very top of Norway, I planned to do my most Northerly dive.
> 
> ...


Can we see the photo please?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Of course but it will have to be after march the 14th when we get back and I can scan the old photo nothing digital then..

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hurtigruten*

Maybe the Norwegians should be subsidising the Newcastle route.....

Read this.....

Hurtigruten, the marine link that connects Norwegian communities between Bergen and the Russian border, is an excellent example. With daily departures heading north and south between 34 coastal communities, it is both a clockwork testament to endurance and a spectacularly expensive social service.

The concept of a daily link from Norway's western flank to the far north was born in 1893 - a time when it was a poor nation on the fringes of Europe, rather than one of the wealthiest, as it is today. Excepting the inevitable pauses for war, Hurtigruten has provided a commercial and human lifeline through the decades. The oil boom transformed Norway and its infrastructure. A highway system, augmented by brilliantly engineered bridges and tunnels, unites many of the coastal settlements that previously were linked only by ferry.

Add ferocious competition between domestic airlines and you can see why ferry passenger numbers have dwindled. While the ships conscientiously connect Trondheim with Tromso and Kristiansund with Kirkenes, the average Norwegian is not stepping aboard on a breezy day in November.

Last year the enterprise lost the equivalent of £90,000 a day. Even when exceptional items are stripped away from the accounts, each departure in either direction is subsidised to the tune of £18,000. This is where you and I come in.

"What we do is significant for the nation," says Hurtigruten's chief executive, Daniel Skjeldam, introducing the shipping line's latest annual report. From his firm's perspective, it is better to sell a berth at a bit above marginal cost (the amount required to accommodate and feed the extra passenger) than to leave it empty. A good way to fill the ships and stem the losses is to lure Brits to the rugged and remote edge of the Earth with the prospect of holidays that, by Norwegian standards, are absurdly cheap.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: hurtigruten*



teemyob said:


> "What we do is significant for the nation," says Hurtigruten's chief executive, Daniel Skjeldam, introducing the shipping line's latest annual report. From his firm's perspective, it is better to sell a berth at a bit above marginal cost (the amount required to accommodate and feed the extra passenger) than to leave it empty. A good way to fill the ships and stem the losses is to lure Brits to the rugged and remote edge of the Earth with the prospect of holidays that, by Norwegian standards, are absurdly cheap.


Yes fly to Bergen and do the return trip, I know someone who did this and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Its a good way to see the fjords but one problem is you don't get much time ashore.
peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: hurtigruten*



peedee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > "What we do is significant for the nation," says Hurtigruten's chief executive, Daniel Skjeldam, introducing the shipping line's latest annual report. From his firm's perspective, it is better to sell a berth at a bit above marginal cost (the amount required to accommodate and feed the extra passenger) than to leave it empty. A good way to fill the ships and stem the losses is to lure Brits to the rugged and remote edge of the Earth with the prospect of holidays that, by Norwegian standards, are absurdly cheap.
> ...


The point I was making was.

If Hurtigruten are losing so much money. If they or the Norwegians in some form, subsidise the Newcastle - Norway route. They may gain more passengers or tourists for the coastal voyages. Especially those of us who dislike, hate, terrified of or prefer not to fly.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*well*

they say no news is good news!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

UPDATE


----------



## TrevRoberts (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ferry to Norway Campaign*

It seems an update wouldn't go a miss

Search google for -

"ferry to norway campaign"


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no new updates about this venture.

But there is another longshot beeing planned - or perhaps a pre-planning brainstorming phase would be more correct...

https://translate.google.com/transl...er-om-ny-englandsferje-3576282.html&sandbox=1

The article in a serious Norwegian paper Aftenbladet cites a Danish company wanting to start ferry routes between Egersund, Norway and Newcastle.

I'm not holding my breath but I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

There are more pages and more hope

www.FerryToNorway.com where you can enter your preferences as to where you would travel from and too.

Along with many other pages where you can read more leads.

Maybe, fingers crossed. With the closure of the Denmark route, it may just happen. If only in Summer (We would travel in Winter - usually).

Trev


----------

